# Pigeon with a liking for tea?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

My pigeon has taken a liking to my cups of tea. I should not have let her have a taste in the first place, but now she likes it and comes over for some when I have a cup. I am worried the milk and sugar may upset her system, does anybody know if this will happen?


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

could make her her own rooibos tea without milk & sugar.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

No milk - their systems are not designed to process dairy products. Don't know if the sugar is actually harmful, since a rehydration mix contains a small amount of sugar (or glucose) and salt. Probably best avoided, though.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Get a thermal cup with a lid on it and stop letting her, She does not need it so no point risking any problems. Maybe get a little cup of warm water with some minerals in it and give her that when you have your cup, that way if she wants to carry on with the habit it is doing her some good.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I know there is a problem with the milk. I will see if I can make her a cup of her own, some healthy tea. Its part of the play between me and her, she likes having it because it is mine and she wants to share things with me. She likes the fact she can have something that I am having. I wouldn't want to be too strict with her. Lifes to short!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It is if your a pigeon being fed milk


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have been doing this for awhile and it hasn't killed her yet I wouldn't worry to much, the little bit of milk in a cup of tea wont hurt her, to be on the safe side use a little less in your tea.
Dave


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope your vet or doctor does not give the same advice there Dave, Some examples below which I would consider similar in nature to your advice above.
Keep giving your dog chocolate, If it hasn't killed it yet I would not worry about the risks. 
Keep smoking, It hasn't killed you yet.......


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I hope your vet or doctor does not give the same advice there Dave, Some examples below which I would consider similar in nature to your advice above.
> Keep giving your dog chocolate, If it hasn't killed it yet I would not worry about the risks.
> Keep smoking, It hasn't killed you yet.......


You may be right, but the gimp (one of my best birds) has been drinking my coffee for over 6 years and yes that is coffee with milk and sugar in it and he can still do 600 miles in a day. I would say he gets less than 2 drops of milk when he drinks my coffee. JMO
Dave


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> You may be right, but the gimp (one of my best birds) has been drinking my coffee for over 6 years and yes that is coffee with milk and sugar in it and he can still do 600 miles in a day. I would say he gets less than 2 drops of milk when he drinks my coffee. JMO
> Dave


See that changes things slightly as your experiences back up what seemed foolhardy advice.


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree, crazy Peter, if it is just a wee bit, and after all 6 years and your best bird is okay, a tad did not seem to hurt. People get radical ideas about things, when the proof is in the pudding, as they say. It is not like you are giving her tea to drink instead of water everyday. Easy does it, boys. Just put as little milk in as possible. Re sugar, many pigeon racers give their pigeons some carbs just before a race as the pigeon gets a burst of energy from it and flys a good race.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The tea is probably very good for a bird to drink. But like the others said keep the milk low. I would try decaffeinated camomile tea. Camomile has a soothing property and it is probably fun having a bird share with you. I have a African gray that like to share apple with the kids. But they have to be careful to have its own pieces as a persons saliva can give the parrot its own set of problems.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been watching Tikes droppings for a few days now and I cannot see any change, I think the amount of milk in my tea is too small to affect her. I drink very strong tea with little milk anyway. I have been considering switching my milk for soya milk so that may happen soon, I am slowly converting to a dairy free diet.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe your bird too gets the high feeling we all get from a cup of tea!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Someone who is lactose intolerant or cannot handle diary products can become sick from a small amount, A tablespoon in a coffee etc. Comparatively 2 drops could be considered a lot for a pigeon. They are after all a small percentage of our size. Just something to think about, You may think you are doing no harm, until their liver or kidneys pack out and you post here, What happened to my pigeon....... Don't meant to be harsh but why?? would anyone give their bird anything that is known to be harmful to seemingly enrich their own lives.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have to watch what I take out to drink as I have a few birds that will try anything.
Dave


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

NZ Pigeon, did you read Crazy Pete? Are you speaking from EXPERIENCE and I would also like to read here posts from others who ended up with: DEAD PIGEONS SHARING "A CUPPA" that had a bit of milk and sugar? Or are we just passing on what someone else heard and passed on? I would be interested to know....


----------

